# Webseite und verschiedene Schriftgrößen im IE?



## Mörketid (17. Jul 2006)

hallo, ich habe eine webseite gebastelt, welche mir auch gut gefällt . wenn man allerdings im internet explorer die schrift auf _groß_ oder _sehr groß stellt_, dann haut das layout nicht mehr hin. kann man webseitenseitig irgendwie unterbinden? also so, dass sich die größe der schrift nicht ändert? auf manchen seiten ist das nämlich so...

danke


----------



## byte (17. Jul 2006)

Bau die Seite doch einfach so, dass sie nicht durch große Schrift gesprengt wird. Wüsste nicht, dass man das bei HTML-Seiten unterbinden könnte. Du kannst die Seite natürlich auf Flash umbauen, dann klappt das nicht mehr.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jul 2006)

Mörketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann man webseitenseitig irgendwie unterbinden? also so, dass sich die größe der schrift nicht ändert?


Da freut sich jeder Sehschwache  :shock:


----------



## gekkonier (18. Jul 2006)

Du könntest ja mit Floats als Container arbeiten und dein Layout so gestalten, dass es EGAL ist wie gross ein Buchstabe am Schirm ist.

Wie Wildcard schon sagte: Ein Sehschwacher wirds dir danken....


----------



## SamHotte (19. Jul 2006)

Barrierefreiheit ist halt für viele "Webdesigner" leider ein Fremdwort


----------

